# What are you smoking - October



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Gotcha covered Rick!!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I smoked a Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion No. 4 before I left for work.

That thing almost make me to call in sick and stay home to smoke another one.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

:shock: Had a ONYX Robusto on the way home from work this evening. Setting on the front porch listening to the rain and the elk bugling up on the Grand Mesa. Life can suck sometimes, but this isn't one of em! :shock:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I had a really nice Punch Monday night that Andy had sent me a few weeks ago. I'd been staying away from Punch's for some reason (honestly don't remember why) lately, but man was that a great smoke. It was a little bigger than I normally go with, maybe 52 or so ring gauge. I may have to pick up a few more of them.

Denny, that sounds like an awesome way to spend an evening! I love having a cigar while it's raining out (I only smoke outside at my place), especially during lightning storms. Very relaxing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a Indian Tabac and a Griffin's on the course yesterday afternoon. Practice for this weeks scramble. Both were just yummy. The freakin bands looked like they were reglued. I hope no one was fooling around with my stick's. Ha!!!!!!!!. Just can't let it go. CRider, I thought you put the fire out just nice yesterday.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Thanks, I hope so. There's no need for hard feelings and this really is a great group of guys. Misunderstandings happen, and it's even easier on the internet when all you have to go by is someone's typed words, you can't see a person's face to get a really good read on em.

Ya know, I've not had a Griffin's yet...I'm going to have to try one of those here sometime soon apparently the way you guys rave on em.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

CRider said:


> Thanks, I hope so. There's no need for hard feelings and this really is a great group of guys. Misunderstandings happen, and it's even easier on the internet when all you have to go by is someone's typed words, you can't see a person's face to get a really good read on em.
> 
> Ya know, I've not had a Griffin's yet...I'm going to have to try one of those here sometime soon apparently the way you guys rave on em.


I think it was me who introduced the Griffin some time back. At least I know a good stick when I see it. Just kidding. Ha!!!!!!!. Great stick. Now, go get some.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

CRider said:


> Denny, that sounds like an awesome way to spend an evening! I love having a cigar while it's raining out (I only smoke outside at my place), especially during lightning storms. Very relaxing.


Chris, it was awsome and I stayed up way to late, but it was worth every minute!
I also do not smoke in my house,my grand daughter comes to visit andI keep the house smoke free. But I got a man room out in the shop when it gets to cold.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I wish I had a man-room here where I could smoke, but that's not an option really. My back porch though is walled on 3 sides and there's a deck (neighbor's) above me. I'm thinking bout getting one of those chimnea things to take the chill off back here when I'm having a smoke.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Forgot to add that I'm sittin out back right now enjoying a Cusano Corojo 1997 and watching The Unit with my buddy through his window back here


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Monday I had an always tastey Santa Damiana.

http://imageshack.us
http://imageshack.us

Then on Tuesday I had an awesome Cuesta-Rey Centra Fino and some Cigarzin from our fearless leader Kevin. This was fantastic wine. Thanks again Kevin!!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

My friend and I stopped by a local Cigar shop, picked out 2 Ashton Cabinet Cigars, and I can say we were both dissapointed with them, his fell apart towards the end.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Last few days update....Cabaiguan....Bucanero Z....and my Last Cupido. 

The Cab was disappointing...the Buc was Good and the Cupido was wonderful.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I had a Hansotia Churchill gifted by Michael. Scrumpdilicious!! It had been asleep for 2 years...What a great smoke. Smooth, outstanding taste and draw. Just might have to do a review on this one...

Thanks Michael!!!!!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> Then on Tuesday I had an awesome Cuesta-Rey Centra Fino and some Cigarzin from our fearless leader Kevin. This was fantastic wine. Thanks again Kevin!!


Glad you enjoyed it! :drinking:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

After making up some really tasty porkchops on the grill, I'm having dessert out back on the porch.



A Peterson torpedo that Toby bombed to me a few weeks ago, along with my favorite drink of choice. I've never had a Peterson...so far, I like it quite a bit.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## HeavyMetal (Aug 3, 2005)

Had an El Mejor Espresso on the course Wed. Very nice smoke w/ deep coffee, cocoa and earth notes. A very good Nic smoke. Tentative rating B-, but smoking on the course isn't the best place for a taste test.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

HeavyMetal said:


> Had an El Mejor Espresso on the course Wed. Very nice smoke w/ deep coffee, cocoa and earth notes. A very good Nic smoke. Tentative rating B-, but smoking on the course isn't the best place for a taste test.


Not at all a place for a taste test. There is too much testing going on out there as it is. I do like to have above average cigars in my bag on the course. It does take my mind off the game a bit. Our best shots are when the head is empty.

IMO.

I know. Thread Jack but, you did put golf/course in there.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

yesterday I had a great RP Sungrown and actually got a chance to walk around our building at work.



















Last night I enjoyed a Shakespeare while sitting out back on our deck.



















Today at lunch I am smoking a Cuesta Rey tubo "Iraqi Freedom"


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Tonight after work I had an always fantastic Padilla Corojo Edicion Especial !!!!!

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Going to go and pick out one soon and have some long island ice tea with it in a few out on the deck.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I think so far this month all I have smoked is the italia and criollo in the tins. Those little cigars are awesome and have some great construction. It is nice to be able to smoke a small long filler cigar like that with perfect construction


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Damn, yesterday was a cigar day for me :lol: Started out by taking a buddy to The Tobacco Shop (local B&M). He's very new to cigars (this was his first time in any cigar shop) and I wanted to take him to a good one & make a good impression the first time. As I parked out front, I noticed what looked like a tour bus out front...

Turns out that Macanudo has a tour bus going around the country, stopping at B&M's all over. This was really cool, and unexpected as I had no idea they were going to be there. They were giving everyone a free cigar, lighter and single blade cutter, as well as registration in a raffle for a 50" Plasma tv, and also had scratch-off tickets that won me another free cigar :smile: Here's a pic of the smoking lounge in the back of the bus...

I forgot to get a picture of the large LCD tv they had on the side of the bus, under an awning with some chairs and a poker table so folks could watch college football and play some cards while trying out their smokes. These folks were really cool and it was fun seeing the bus.

So, after going through all that, I took Jack in to check out the walk-in humidor in the store. I dunno about where you guys live, but around here, this places walk-in humidor is huge. I have no idea how many cigars they have in there, but it's the most I've ever seen. These guys run a really good shop IMO (must not be too bad if Craig goes there often, right?  ) I ended up picking up a Punch maduro, and got 3 Camacho's for $14 based on what I've read on here (Michael, was it you that I'd read that loves their sticks?). These cigars are their older ones I guess, as they were in older boxes and not banded, the way their newer ones are. Jack picked out two cigars that looked good to him, based on some recommendations and then we watched some football in their smoking room while relaxing with a smoke.
Here's a pic of the Comancho's and one of the Macanudo's...


As if that wasn't enough, we came home and got ready for the party that Jack was throwing as a housewarming (he just moved into the apt attached to our place). I had a La Flor Dominicana Ligero that Michael gifted me last week. All I have to say is wow...I loved this cigar, but by the end I really thought it was going to just stand up and kick my ass  Thoroughly enjoyed it, just wasn't ready for how strong it was hehe. I followed that up with one of the Macanudo's I got earlier as I didn't think I could handle another strong cigar. After a few more drinks, I finished the night off with a small cigar that Michael had also gifted to me, a Consuega that was light & smooth and a nice way to finish off the night. I don't think I've ever had 4 cigars in a day (yeah, I know the guys that herf'd in Florida last month would call me a lightweight LOL), and it won't be a common occurrence I'm sure, but what a day. 

Have a great remainder of your weekend guys!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice Post, bro!!

Gotta love it....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I started Sunday morning out with the sports page, coffee, and a Don Diego corona. Great start to the day!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Just smoking another one of those fake cuban cohiba's.....

YUMMY!!!!!!!

Go DALLAS!!!! (tomorrow)


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I must say that this was just a fantastic day!!!! The first reason was that i found a great cigar bar about 8 miles from my house. It was a fantastic environment with a great menu of cigars, food , and beers.(the bar girl was hot also). I had a chance to meet the owner who was a great guy and offered me 25% off of everything for my time in the service. He also does this for Firefighters, and police officers( website says 10% he actually gave me 25%). He does this every time you come in and it is for your entire tab. Cigars, food and drinks included. I also met several really nice guys in there. One of which picked up my entire tab without me knowing it, and i was told only when he left. Now on to the even better part of this story. Thier selection of smokes was fantastic. with the exception of Ashton VSG they had every smoke that i feel is top notch. Also, they had the new CAO America on hand which i finally got to try. Most people know i enjoy most CAO lines abd this was no exception. I plan on doing a review once I have smoked a second one. I also got to try another cigar that i have never had From A. Pontilla. This was a nice little smoke with a perfect burn and pretty good flavor which i would give a B+ still would like to smoke another before actually reviewing it. O yeah this place had the NFL ticket with TVs both inside and out, which came in handy due to the new anti -indoor smoking laws of Ohio. All in all this was just a great day!! good food, good people, good smokes, and drinks. Hope everyone else had a nice Sunday. I will Include the link to this place so that you can take a look for yourslef. Sorry no pics I dont know to get them from cell phone to the computer so i didnt take any. 
http://www.anthonysofwestchester.com/index.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like a good day Hat. I had a little get together on the terrace on Sunday. A little pre-b-day party. I broke out the edge and enjoyed it very much. Thank you Kevin. I got my first cigar buzz off it. Warning remain seated while smoking The Edge. 


It was a beautiful day and we all went downtown to the Octoberfest in Stuttgart. Let the fun begin. Had a great time and never made it home to watch Green Bay get beat. I luv the fest.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

CRider,

The Camacho look like the El Legend-Ario Corojo, made to compete with Rocky Patel's Edger Corojo. A very nice cigar.



I am smoking a Montecristo Habana 2000 Talisman (Tubed). It's been in my cooler for a little more than 3 year now. Nice aroma, even burn with easy draw, and gray-white ash. The only probem, this is my last one. It was one of my early purchase.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Just finished this monster churchill. It took over 2 hours and 20 minutes.

All I can say is: Wow, what a creamy and delicious smoke.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm still enjoying the new Perdomo Habano-Natural. It's a pepper bomb!
In other news, Don Pepin(the person) will be at Edward's Pipe and Tobacco on Saturday.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

slowburning said:


> CRider,
> 
> The Camacho look like the El Legend-Ario Corojo, made to compete with Rocky Patel's Edger Corojo. A very nice cigar.


That's what the man at the B&M told me as well, I'm really looking forward to enjoying them in the near future. Thanks for confirming that!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Denny likes the Maduro-wrapped one........ :roll: :wink:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Denny likes the Maduro-wrapped one........ :roll: :wink:


Both the Camacho Triple Maduro  and the Perdomo Habano Maduro. :lol:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Worked in the yard this morning, now I'm just being lazy.Enjoying a Don Lino Africa "Tembo" and a IPA from the local Micro-brewery.

Tons of smoke, and a nice spicy flavor. Some pepper in the throat.Some sting to the nose during exhale.Burn is no issue with this one. 

Could even be smoked by a person who likes mild smokes if they're feeling adventurus. Solid B! :smile:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Today I went to the Thompson's goodie bag again and pulled out a really nice Perdomo Lot 23 robusto. Enjoyed it with a Curz Light.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Had my last Gurkha Vintage Robusto last night during my 2007 bowling debut and A Cinco Vegas Churchill for lunch.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> Had my last Gurkha Vintage Robusto last night during my 2007 bowling debut and A Cinco Vegas Churchill for lunch.


 You are all out of Ghurkas What will you do ????????????? Toby without Guhurkas is like peanut butter with no jelly.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice Michael. Anton sent me a nice DVD all about CAO.
Called. Seed To Soul I think. Really great film.
All about from seed to finished product.
Great tobacco education. If I can burn a copy of it 
I will send a few copies to whoever wants them.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a Royal Jamaica Gold torpedo by way of Cycleman.

Mild to medium for my taste, sweet and creamy. Enjoying it with my first cup of coffee.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Gurkha X Fuerte (black label)
Punch Super Selection #2 Cabinet from 2002.
La Carolina Churchill.
Lot 23 Maduro
Unknown, unbanded Habano. Possibly RA 898 or a Partagas.


----------



## HeavyMetal (Aug 3, 2005)

Lemme see, so far I've had.....

A super Cohiba Esplendido gifted by CM ( I *will* get even)
2006 Boli CJ
2005 Party Short
2004 RyJ Cedros de Luxe No 3

And, scheduled Friday are a 2004 Sancho Panza DC or beli and a VSG. For Sat with CR is a 2003 "special, aged rare blend" with suitable accompaniment. We'll see how he likes it.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

redmondp said:


> Nice Michael. Anton sent me a nice DVD all about CAO. Called. Seed To Soul I think. Really great film. All about from seed to finished product. Great tobacco education. If I can burn a copy of it
> I will send a few copies to whoever wants them.


Red - I'd be interested if you are able to copy it. I've really attached myself to the CAO brand; despite the opinions of my friends at work.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I had Thursday off so I enjoyed some coffee, the Washington Compost, and a very smooth Casa Torano robusto.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Tonight I went into the Thompson's goodie bag again and got a Cusano 18 Maduro Toro. This cigar had fantastic draw. I enjoyed it a lot but wasnt sure about it at the start. It was very earthy and I guess I wasnt used to that since lately all I have been smoking at Nattys. Overall it was pretty darn good.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I can always count on you guys to smoke something different!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Rick, I don't think I've had a bad Cusano 18 yet.


Edit - BTW, this is my 666th post, look out!!! :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Devil boy, is that you?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Devil boy is in my avatar...he was in rare form this past weekend :lol: I wouldn't know where he gets it from of course :roll:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I've been smoking cigars that were sent to me for review the last two days. Two down, one to go.

While I am not suppose to reveal any info here, but they are sure tasty.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This morning I took a break from spreading mulch, and humping those heavy bags, and went back to the Thompson's goodie bag and grabbed a Thompson Red label robusto and had a cup of coffee.

This cigar was not to bad. The burn was bit uneven and they ash was very flakey, but the taste was good. I preferred the Thompson Green Label over this cigar.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Tonight I had a Moody-Rodriguez robusto. Who is that you say?? Well, a few weeks ago I found out that 2 BOTLs at Visa also have a side business as cigar importers/distributers. They buy Nicarguan puros directly from the factory. This was a very good cigar. Great draw, even burn, and very tasty. They gave me a few samples to try. They also seemed very interested when I told them about Cammy's and how they seem to be with out a distributer now.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Dunhill MM965 in my Savinelli.

Yes, I've recently taken up pipe smoking :smile:


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Last week it was a La Carolina Churchill, I don't smoke big cigars, much, and a bowl of Bohemian.

I need to smoke something really good tonight or tomorrow night.
We lost a good friend over at _Cigar Weekly_; Cubano67, Ed Guevara, was from New Orleans, and we were good friends. He died Monday night of a heart attack in his home. He was 40 and leaves a 21 year-old son, and daughters 9 and 6 as well as his widow, Carrie.

If you are so inclined (I realize that cross-board topics aren't generally well-received,) please light up a good cigar one night this week, and lift a glass to the memory of a good friend, and a lover of the leaf who put his money and livelihood where his mouth is. Ed had opened Cumberland Cigar Company in St. Mary's Georgia, just a few months ago in early 2007. They settled there after Hurricane Katrina.

Thanks.
Tommy


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

RedPop4 said:


> Last week it was a La Carolina Churchill, I don't smoke big cigars, much, and a bowl of Bohemian.
> 
> I need to smoke something really good tonight or tomorrow night.
> We lost a good friend over at _Cigar Weekly_; Cubano67, Ed Guevara, was from New Orleans, and we were good friends. He died Monday night of a heart attack in his home. He was 40 and leaves a 21 year-old son, and daughters 9 and 6 as well as his widow, Carrie.
> ...


Prayer's up Tommy. Sorry for your loss of a good friend. Glass is up to Ed. May he RIP and all the best/prayers to his family.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for bringing that over here, RP! The world and the cigar biz lost a good one.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Prayers up for him Tommy! A RyJ and a single malt tonight!

:sad:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Prayers are outbound...


Sincer condolences


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'll be having a cigar tonight and send some good thoughts in Ed's family's direction, very sorry to hear about that Tommy.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Recent smokes:

Gurkha X Fuerte - C+
Drew Estate Chateau Real - B+
Torano Exodus 1959 - A
Tatuaje Red Band - A
Bucanero Z - B-


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers for the family, Tommy.

I've really been enjoying my pipe lately, almost more than cigars, haha.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Dayve, if you don't overspend on the pipe itself, for the price of ONE premium smoke, you can get a tin of good tobacco and get MANY hours of smoking enjoyment.

Thanks for the prayers and well wishes.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

RedPop4 said:


> Dayve, if you don't overspend on the pipe itself, for the price of ONE premium smoke, you can get a tin of good tobacco and get MANY hours of smoking enjoyment.


Exactly. With premium tobacco costing around $8 per tin and a pipe that's smoking great for under $40, it's hard to go wrong. It's even nicer at night when it's a bit chilly out.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Dayve - I've been interested in pipes for a while, but haven't delved into it yet. Don't suppose you've got any links you can share that would help edumacate a poor soul like me?


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Broke out a Puros of St James from the CVM sampler. It was rather good. A mild smoke with a hint of herbs and menthol (for lack of a better word). Not too bad


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

The only sticks I have smoked since my UP trip are the ones for the reviews & I am NOT allowed to discuss those. I feel left out. I have Rick, Chris, & Michael sending me all these kick tail picture messages on the phone & all you guys posting cool stuff on here & I haven't had anything to share....All that changes tonight my friends 8) . I will return later with a proper picture & report.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

CRider said:


> Dayve - I've been interested in pipes for a while, but haven't delved into it yet. Don't suppose you've got any links you can share that would help edumacate a poor soul like me?


I'll hit ya up with a PM :smile:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Alright, I am back already!!  Went for a walk with the family on a damn near perfect fall day here in Ohio!! I smoked a Oliveros given to me by James The Hat. Thanks a ton Bro!!! This thing was GREAT!!!!! :beerchug: So good that the dog even wanted to try it!! 









And here is one just for you James!!!









Go Bucks!!! Thanks again Bro, this was a GREAT smoke!!! Really creamy & caramely with slight hints of coffee & spice on the finish!! You kick ass Bro!! :dude: :bowdown:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

SLR Serie G?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I can't post what I had tonight...not yet anyhow 8)


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I think Cycleman's smoke is a Gran Habano Siglo 3, if I am not mistaken.

I too, finished the review cigars yesterday, and am going to resume smoking my usual.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Alright, I am back already!!  Went for a walk with the family on a damn near perfect fall day here in Ohio!! I smoked a Oliveros given to me by James The Hat. Thanks a ton Bro!!! This thing was GREAT!!!!! :beerchug: So good that the dog even wanted to try it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it !!!!!!! I wasnt sure if it was going to be good because i havent tried it yet but it looks fantastic. I like the roll and the band. I cant wait to give mine a shot now!!! I think I will have it this Saturday thanks for the report!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

slowburning said:


> I think Cycleman's smoke is a Gran Habano Siglo 3, if I am not mistaken.
> 
> I too, finished the review cigars yesterday, and am going to resume smoking my usual.


Good eye Ming! I just can't stop smoking these.... they are an outstanding smoke!

Hope you are well! Good to see you posting!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

1964.......


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

On a rainy Friday night in the Nation's Capitol area, I grabbed a Shakespeare toro, gifted from our fearless leader Kevin, and a Curz Light.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Coffee, the sports page and a Don Diego corona was my start to Saturday.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This afternoon I went out on the deck with a little TV and watched the Cowboys and Vikings. I reached into the Thompson goodie bag and grabbed an Oliva Series O. Very good flavor but it packed a real punch. Glad I was sitting down while I smoked it.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Had a Gurkha legend this morning with my Kenya AA coffee! :shock:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Masterblend 2 durning the COWBOYS GAME!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I smoked a Montecristo Afrique Sublimation last night. The last time I smoke one of these was about two years ago.

The aroma, flavor and taste brought back memeory of the good old days.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Smoked an Ashton ESG Robusto...that's right...E-S-G....during the Patriots game...Followed that up with a RP Edge Maduro. 

Finished off the evening on the deck with a glas of Dickel on ice and a Punch Rare Corojo Pita. 

Yummy smokes, all of them.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Madmike said:


> Smoked an Ashton ESG Robusto...that's right...E-S-G....during the Patriots game...Followed that up with a RP Edge Maduro.
> 
> Finished off the evening on the deck with a glas of Dickel on ice and a Punch Rare Corojo Pita.
> 
> Yummy smokes, all of them.


Ahh! I've got an ESG Robusto sitting in the humidor that I look at almost every time I pick out something to smoke. Maybe next year I'll have the guts to smoke a cigar I paid $20 for, lol.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Never had an ESG, but did smoke a VSG over the weekend. It was good and all, but I think my palate is leaning towards the Nicaraguan puro these days?!
Did have an Ashton San Cristobal, a Nic puro, and liked it alot.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Sunday: Gurkha Legend










Monday: Salute to Arms _USN_


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> 1964.......


Hey bro,

Either you got high from the girly beer or you are slipping. :shock: :roll:

It's out of focus. Quit using camera phone. :lol: :lol:

(It's another million bucks bribe wouldn't work comment, and I know this will draw another "beach" from Cycleman. )


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I have to keep my girlish figuer, SOMEWOW...... :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I am almost sure that this was a Cuban Bolivar Robusto that Redmond sent me for Christmas last year.... hopefull I'm correct. THANKS RED!

It was delish!!!!!!!! WAY DELISH!!!!!!!!!

and these phone photos look better on the little screen on the phone... but here you go....


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Never had an ESG, but did smoke a VSG over the weekend. It was good and all, but I think my palate is leaning towards the Nicaraguan puro these days?!
> Did have an Ashton San Cristobal, a Nic puro, and liked it alot.


Good to hear Stan, on the San Cristobal !

Michael only gave it a B, for the lack of flavor.
But gave it high marks for burn and draw.

Is it as close to the VSG as they claim.

I still haven't tried one yet, the sampler is 58.00 at Holt's.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

buzkirk said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > Never had an ESG, but did smoke a VSG over the weekend. It was good and all, but I think my palate is leaning towards the Nicaraguan puro these days?!
> ...


Well, lookey if it isn't Tom! How ya' doin, brother.
Funny thing, as I had a VSG this weekend......
I guess my "buds" have really changed to liking Nic puros?! While I liked the VSG, and it still had good kick, I didn't enjoy the flavour as I once did.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Cycleman said:


>


Thanks Again!!! :shock:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

On a very rainy night in Northern Virginia, I grabbed a La Aroma de Cuba and a Sam Admas BOSTON Lager. I am showing my support for the Red Sox and thinking about that tasty fiver I will win from Da Cycle... :kicknuts: :banana:



http://imageshack.us


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

CRider said:


> Dayve - I've been interested in pipes for a while, but haven't delved into it yet. Don't suppose you've got any links you can share that would help edumacate a poor soul like me?


www.tobaccoreviews.com has a mindboggling array of reviews on all the available pipe tobaccos out there.

It's almost overkill.

And you're spot on with that $40 pipe and tin prices.
PaylessCigars.com I believe has a pipe tobacco site as well, and they're as cheap as you'll find.

What I have liked so far:
Dunhill NightCap
Ashton Artisan blend
MacClelland 5100/Red Cake---this is a standard Virginia blend at many tobacconists. It's a solid choice.
Frog Morton On the Town
Frog Morton On the Bayou
Bohemian--admittedly I've only had one bowl, but it's great.
G. L. Pease Haddo's Delight (if you can find it)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

<shaking head, vigorously, from side to side> NOPE! Not gonna do it!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

RedPop4 said:


> www.tobaccoreviews.com has a mindboggling array of reviews on all the available pipe tobaccos out there.
> 
> It's almost overkill.
> 
> ...


Looks that we have similar taste in pipe 'baccy :smile:

Here are my favorites:

Rattray Old Gowrie
Peterson University Flake
Esoterica Stonehaven 
Dunhill My Mixture 965
A&C Escudo
McClelland Anniversary
McClelland Christmas Cheer 2007

I've got to try that Frog Morton On the Bayou, it looks good online.


StantheTaxMan said:


> <shaking head, vigorously, from side to side> NOPE! Not gonna do it!


*peer pressure* 
Do it! :twisted:


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Now you did it.

I have the Rattrays No. 7 that's good.
I have the McClelland Anniversary and THAT'S good.  
I traded cigars for nearly full tins of those, the big tins.



> *peer pressure*
> Do it! Twisted Evil


DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

RedPop4 said:


> Now you did it.
> 
> I have the Rattrays No. 7 that's good.
> I have the McClelland Anniversary and THAT'S good.
> ...


<hands over a wide-opened mouth> Why! I never!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, I dunno if I could go quite that far Dayve, less it was a stick in my humi that I just really didn't care for :lol:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I just traded a few cigars for a bunch of 'baccy samples as well, lol.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This morning when I got home from work I saw a box from C-Bid. In it was a fiver of Casa Torano maduro robustos. Normally, I dont smoke when I get home in the morning but I have been waiting to try one of these since they were announced last spring and released at the RTDA a few months ago.

Fantastic cigar!! Great taste. Easy draw with lots of creamy smoke.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking my first Perdomo ESV '91 Nobleza Cameroon Tubo that I bought three months ago.

It's very smooth, creamy, and nutty with a sweet taste after each puff. It has a razor-sharp burn also. The taste is totally different than other Perdomo cigars that I smoked before.

While I normally do not spend more than $5 on a stick, not to mention that this stick costs me $8.50. But I think this stick is well worth the money. Fortunately, I have nine more in the cooler.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I relaxed last night with a new (at least new to me) Perdomo Habano Corojo. This was a good smoke for a great price. I think it would be right up Cycle's alley. Very good smoke and i usually do not like like Perdomo.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

There *IS* a cigar in the photo....

http://imageshack.us


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

thehat101 said:


> I relaxed last night with a new (at least new to me) Perdomo Habano Corojo. This was a good smoke for a great price. I think it would be right up Cycle's alley. Very good smoke and i usually do not like like Perdomo.


A bit peppery, wasn't it? The Robusto is only $5 at our local shop. I like it too!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> I relaxed last night with a new (at least new to me) Perdomo Habano Corojo. This was a good smoke for a great price. I think it would be right up Cycle's alley. Very good smoke and i usually do not like like Perdomo.


James... I LUV that smoke.... had a few so far! and you are dead on it! Cycleman likes.... :wink:

Here's one I had last night at a local B&M near Dunedin....

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I didn't smoke a single cigar this weekend... :shock:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I haven't smoked a single cigar in over a week :shock:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Toby and Davye.....













































have better breath than all of us..... :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Two on Friday, two on Sat, two on Sunday.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I've been doing my best to smoke up a box of Punch Rare Corojos I bought a couple weeks ago. I really like that stick.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Great smoke Mike....

I smoked this tonight while chatting with Iceman...

http://imageshack.us


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

C-Man Very cool picks of a great Cigar !!!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> C-Man Very cool picks of a great Cigar !!!!!!!


Thanks bro....

My work is about to take a notch up.......

Just stayed tuned......


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Is there any cigar RP DOESN'T make?


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

The RP Fusion is an incredible cigar. Rammer gifted me one at the Dirty Martini after the LSB dinner in Florida. Makes me think I need to get some more... :???:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Last night I grabbed a Moody - Rodriguez maduro and a Sam Adams Boston Lager to celebrate the Red Sox championship while I was talking to Da Cycle. Ok... I got a bit carried away and had 4 Boston Lagers... one for each of the games in the World Series sweep. Damn, I hate to see the baseball season end.

Moody - Rodriguez is the brand the 2 BOTLs at Visa have as importers of Nicaraguan cigars. This is a part time gig for them and they are some very good cigars.

Look at this baby... :shock: 
It is almost black and looks like a Tootsie Roll.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I have the day off today, so I started off with some buttermilk pancakes, real maple syrup, coffee, and in the wings was a Casa Torano toro.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

That looks awsome Rick !!!!!!!!!!! Tell me do you have a heating device out on that back porch?? It has to be getting colder up there these days.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Nice pic, Rick.

For some reason, I was never into Casa Torano. Very mild and bland. Tried two, a couple months later, tried two more, I finally gave up and gave the rest away.

Just finished my first Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo in toro size. Pretty good smoke. Given a choice, I would prefer the Edge Corojo, creamier and smoother.

Then again, that's just me.



Wow, I just hit post 100. Got to smoke another one. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

slowburning said:


> Nice pic, Rick.
> 
> For some reason, I was never into Casa Torano. Very mild and bland. Tried two, a couple months later, tried two more, I finally gave up and gave the rest away.
> 
> ...


Woohoo! the big 100!!!!!!! Nice!

Enjoy you posting here to bro!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

I love La Gloria's.........

Not sure who sent this one to me... but thank you!!!!!!!!!

It was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

thehat101 said:


> That looks awsome Rick !!!!!!!!!!! Tell me do you have a heating device out on that back porch?? It has to be getting colder up there these days.


James... I dont have a heating device, but the porch is covered and is surrounded by very tall trees so it really eliminates any wind and makes the colder days tolerable. It is getting colder here. When I went out to smoke the Casa Torano it was about 48-50 degrees. Not too bad.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Bad news men......

I had thee... WORST cigar of the month tonight!!!!!!!

I remember doing a blind review on the Hoyo Dark Samantra-something-or-other...... and the draw was for shit....

Well... tonight.... I grabbed another that had been gifted sometime ago... and has sleep for plenty of time. Thoguht the "DARK" would be perfect for tonight and I even had some Hoyo's last month that were tasty..... but again..... AGAIN!!!!!!!!! it was like trying to suck air through a garden hose!!!!

I will NEVER buy another Hoyo in my life time. EVER!!!!!!!!!!!

F-them.........

Ya know.... I have 2 hours left in October. I'm going to go grab a Cammy and go enjoy a cigar.......

http://imageshack.us


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> ...... it was like trying to suck air through a garden hose!!!!


Sucking air through a garden hose is easy. On the other hand, sucking a golf ball through a garden hose is difficult.

Difficult, not impossible.

I know,

BEACH!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

ZACKLY!!!!!


It was like an open cigar...... and I barley clipped the cap.....

Air..... little smoke...... came through. Like you could drive a truck through the binder and not even hit the filler.....


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

ok...time to start looking forward to Thanksgiving dude!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I have such white teeth..... :lol: 


(Don't say it KEVIN!)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> I have such white teeth..... :lol:
> 
> (Don't say it KEVIN!)


Ok......I'll "bite".........
How do you do it?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > I have such white teeth..... :lol:
> ...


Owwee..... you bite!!???

I was afraid Kevin would say.... "Whitest teeth he ever came across!?!?!" :shock:

Crest strips (only once a week now) and I hold Hydrogen Peroxide on my teeth for a few minutes in the shower....

* don't try this at home kids :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Once a week, eh? Guess that would do it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > Cycleman said:
> ...


Way to much work there CM. I throw mine in a coffee mug, add a little warm water and a Poliadent tablet and hocus pocus. White Teeth.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Punch RS 12 or SS#2, I disremember what it was, escorting many children on the ToT run last night.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Aren't they both about a corona gorda size?


----------

